# Reflector Holder Arm?



## ababysean (Feb 2, 2011)

I bought a reflector holder arm for a stand.

Amazon.com: CowboyStudio High Quality Reflector Holding Arm New: Camera & Photo

so I set it up, it did not come with any instructions, but there is no way it holds a reflector???  It just flops down.  

Does anyone have this and it works?
I am pissed.

lol  It could be user error since there is not any instructions on how to use this product, so I am wondering if I am just doing something wrong?


----------



## kundalini (Feb 2, 2011)

Look at the third picture in your link.... the clip. You pull on the shoulders with two fingers and it opens. Slide the edge of your reflector in there and release. Adjust length of arm to accomodate the opposite edge of your reflector and repeat.


----------



## KmH (Feb 2, 2011)

You will also need to add some weight to the stand legs to keep the stand from falling over when the reflector is beyond the stand legs.

Ankle weights from Wal-Mart work if you don't want to make your own stand weights. Making your own is pretty easy.


----------



## ababysean (Feb 2, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Look at the third picture in your link.... the clip. You pull on the shoulders with two fingers and it opens. Slide the edge of your reflector in there and release. Adjust length of arm to accomodate the opposite edge of your reflector and repeat.



 i have it clipped on there, but it will not stay up, verticle, it just flops down.  I need to take a pic I can't explain it, I did have to add weights, but it is almost like I also need a counter weight on the arm itself?


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh LORD!  I had the same trouble with my arm.  It took FOREVER to figure it out!


----------



## ababysean (Feb 2, 2011)

lol so what was it???


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Feb 2, 2011)

The clip is flimsy... Like it doesn't open enough or at the right angle to hold the reflector so it's fragile anyway. (I STILL may be doing it wrong.)  But between adding the weight and moving the arm to where it wasn't on the very end... I don't know how to explain it.  Like, scoot the arm where it's almost centered on the stand.  Does that make sense?


----------



## oldmacman (Feb 2, 2011)

ababysean said:


> I did have to add weights, but it is almost like I also need a counter weight on the arm itself?



Exactly. There should be a place to clip your counter weight on the other end of the arm.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Feb 2, 2011)

DUH!  Man, I feel like a dweeb.


----------



## Ryan L (Feb 2, 2011)

You aren't the only one. Look at the reviews... a little lower on the page.


----------



## ababysean (Feb 2, 2011)

oldmacman said:


> ababysean said:
> 
> 
> > I did have to add weights, but it is almost like I also need a counter weight on the arm itself?
> ...



It doesnt.  Mine doesnt have a place to hook something like that.  Does yours?


----------



## KmH (Feb 2, 2011)

CowboyStudio does not sell quality stuff.

I don't think the boom arm oldmacman posted is a CowboyStudio reflector holder arm.

Put another way, a boom arm and a reflector holder arm, aren't the same thing.


----------



## oldmacman (Feb 2, 2011)

ababysean said:


> It doesnt.  Mine doesnt have a place to hook something like that.  Does yours?



If you don't have someplace to hook the counterweight, you can place a sandbag/bean bag over one of the leg support braces. I do that quite often for soft boxes when I go high with a big tilt.


----------



## oldmacman (Feb 2, 2011)

KmH said:


> CowboyStudio does not sell quality stuff.
> 
> I don't think the boom arm oldmacman posted is a CowboyStudio reflector holder arm.
> 
> Put another way, a boom arm and a reflector holder arm, aren't the same thing.



Yep, my mistake. I didn't view the Cowboy Studio image, but assumed it was a similar set up. A boom arm and reflector arm might not be the same thing, but can certainly do the same job.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 2, 2011)

I wil use my camera bags or lens in a case to loop over the end of the boom arm or tripod.







​Necessity is the mother of invention.   ​


----------



## oldmacman (Feb 2, 2011)

kundalini said:


> I wil use my camera bags or lens in a case to loop over the end of the boom arm or tripod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the dog's pose in this pic.


----------



## KmH (Feb 3, 2011)

kundalini said:


> I wil use my camera bags or lens in a case to loop over the end of the boom arm or tripod.


I'm not that brave. I get visions of my bag, lens in a case falling to Earth. :shudder


----------



## kundalini (Feb 3, 2011)

KmH said:


> I'm not that brave.


 I'm not quite that stupid either.... I don't think.  It was a windless day and I gave myself a wide berth.


----------

